# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  Meeting on Mon 6th December cancelled

## gavin

The talk planned for Monday 6th December has been cancelled due to the continuing cold and snowy weather is making travel difficult for many.

The next meeting will be the members' night on 10th January.

----------

